# Drop tine buck down



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

My neighbor friend took this 16 point droptine buck 11/4/2012 at 5:30pm in Doylestown, Ohio figured ill share with all you OGF friends


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like his brow tine grew in the wrong place on that side. awesome deer!!!!
sherman


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Tell Rob congrats from me...great buck!


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Haha i take it that you know rob lol. i sure will. your actual name is Lewis?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep..thats my name.Used to live in Doylestown.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

then you probably know my family lol Fred and Deddbie Stanger


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

What amazes me more is he is hanging that monster in his house!!!


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

that is where we process our deer right in the garage. We do our own deer.


----------

